# iPhone 3Gs keeps turning itself off?



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

My sister has an iPhone 3Gs which is about 25 or 26 months old. In the past few weeks it has started to unexpectedly switch itself off while she is using it. I'm hoping someone here might have some suggestions as to how to deal with this. Here are the symptoms:

* It seems to happen randomly. Using an app, sending a text message, or using the phone. No pattern, no way to predict.
* It goes completely off, stone dead. Not to standby. Like pulling the plug on a computer.
* A hard reset (hold home and power) usually will not wake it up.
* Plugging it in to a power source (USB or charger) will revive it, but it takes a minute or two.
* The battery level is usually at or above 50%, sometimes above 75% when it dies like this. She keeps the battery topped up.
* It has never died while it was plugged in to a power source.
* she has said that sometimes (but not every time) as it dies she briefly sees the screen that shows the battery empty / at critically low level.

I am thinking that the problem is either a faulty battery, or faulty power management circuitry. It's like even though the battery has a charge, the phone suddenly thinks the battery is empty and shuts off. Then it won't come back on until it's had a minute or two to start 'recharging' the battery. I'm basing this on what I know of Lithium-Ion batteries; they have protection circuitry which cuts the power if the voltage gets too low. If it is mistakenly thinking the battery is drained, it would cut power and the phone would die.

She has already tried a complete Restore, wiping the phone and restoring through iTunes, but that has not solved the problem.

So.. has anyone heard of this sort of problem? Can we fix this easily? Or is this sounding like an Apple repair job? The phone is out of warranty and she's short on cash so we're hoping to avoid expensive options...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

Stephanie,

It's not an answer but I can confirm I'm having the same problem with my 3GS as well. My problem is actually a bit more extreme in that it will take hours sometimes of charging before it will turn back on. My suspicion has been the battery but I just haven't explored it further yet.

Matti


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

It's the battery. It will be cheaper to get an iPhone 4 with the new deals on contract. You can get one for $99. You won't be able to repair for less I think. But if she is really short on cash, maybe a carrier will give a new 3Gs for free on a contract.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

She's on an existing contract with Rogers but she's going to check with them to find out if she's eligible for an upgrade discount. 

Cheers!


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

Stephanie said:


> So.. has anyone heard of this sort of problem? Can we fix this easily? Or is this sounding like an Apple repair job? The phone is out of warranty and she's short on cash so we're hoping to avoid expensive options...


It's not worth going for the (expensive) "Apple repair job". 

Nonetheless, you can have a new battery swapped in by a reputable phone shop for all of $30 -- cheaper than an upgrade if money is an issue,

Daniel


----------

